# Video - First Striped Bass of 2012 Morgan Falls Dam Chattahoochee River



## JLClark (Mar 3, 2012)

We just caught the first striper of the year at Morgan Falls. March 2nd and It's On  Seems a little early this year! It was not a big one but a good sign that they are there and they are coming in numbers. Too bad we can't use live bait anymore as of the beginning of this year but hopefully that will soon change says the DNR. 

As of today 235 people have signed the petition to use live bait in the Chattahoochee River. 

To find our petition to use live bait in the Chattahoochee River below Morgan Falls Dam, just Google It!


----------



## bayoubetty (Mar 3, 2012)

HECK YEAH!!! That was AWESOME~!~!~!~! <8))))<  Congrats!!!


----------



## elhoward622 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well that answers my question. I have been looking forward to the spring run.  Hope the rivers aren't blown out all spring like last year!


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done! Love the enthusiasm!!


----------



## crankie (Mar 3, 2012)

Is the water high enough for fiberglass bass boat (from the ramp to the falls)? In fact, is it allowed?  thanks.


----------



## fotoguy (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome video JLClark...This should be the month for the stripers...


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't care at all, but if you weren't using live bait, what was on the hook?


----------



## KKrueger (Mar 3, 2012)

What did it hit?


----------



## MagSPot (Mar 3, 2012)

gulp cut bait strip ........


----------



## Lanier Jim (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice video and fish!   Thata boy...

LJ


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks Betty! It's going to be a good season I can feel it!


bayoubetty said:


> HECK YEAH!!! That was AWESOME~!~!~!~! <8))))<  Congrats!!!


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, I didn't see your thread asking about the river. MF was rocking on Friday and then the water shot up about 5 feet for 24 hours because of all the storms making it tough to fish I'm sure. What do you mean by blown out?


elhoward622 said:


> Well that answers my question. I have been looking forward to the spring run.  Hope the rivers aren't blown out all spring like last year!


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you sir! Yeh, we get a little pumped up about the stripes. That was a surprise catch. We were testing the waters and hoping to at least get a catfish.





olcaptain said:


> Well done! Love the enthusiasm!!


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Last year we didn't catch any stripes for another month so it's early. Not sure how many are there but we shall find out soon enough.





fotoguy said:


> Awesome video JLClark...This should be the month for the stripers...


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Cut bait of course! Works just as good as live bait just not as much fun.





Etter2 said:


> I don't care at all, but if you weren't using live bait, what was on the hook?


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

A Fish Head, shad to be exact 


KKrueger said:


> What did it hit?


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

I need to try that! Do they have a trout or shad flavor? 





MagSPot said:


> gulp cut bait strip ........


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

I knew you would like that video being a big GA bulldog fan. 





Lanier Jim said:


> Nice video and fish!   Thata boy...
> 
> LJ


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 4, 2012)

*nice....*

who's boat? Looks like a new Johnson on an older hull. Catch anything else?
I miss MF!
Can you see what condition the boat ramp is in AT the MF Park? It used to have a pretty bad drop off at the end of the concrete. I know you put in at JF but thought you might have seen the park ramp as you went by.
Back when I used to use it often, I always thought they should have angled the boat ramp towards down river because it looks like a bit of a protected eddy there. I would angle my trailer downriver a bit and could because the ramp is pretty wide even as it was.


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

That's my buddy Mark's boat. It's an older Smokercraft with an old Johnson Jet. We only went out for a hour or so and caught a nice 2 pound brown trout and that striper back to back. Fish were busting everywhere. There was a hatch of some kind of large bug that was everywhere and the fish were feeding like crazy. 





Alan in GA said:


> who's boat? Looks like a new Johnson on an older hull. Catch anything else?
> I miss MF!
> Can you see what condition the boat ramp is in AT the MF Park? It used to have a pretty bad drop off at the end of the concrete. I know you put in at JF but thought you might have seen the park ramp as you went by.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2012)

What is the short version of the live bait ban?

 You can't use trout? You can't use any live bait? You can't use bait you caught on the river? I see you're using cut bait.... Can a person catch a trout, cut it into cut bait and then use it? 

Live bait bans have always confuzzled me..


----------



## Papa Bear (Mar 4, 2012)

Cool video, need to sign the petition!


----------



## Etter2 (Mar 4, 2012)

JLClark said:


> Cut bait of course! Works just as good as live bait just not as much fun.



Gotcha.  I've fished that stretch for years but never targeted stripes.  Might have to give it a try sometime!


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Basically, you can't use live bait fish below Morgan Falls Dam all the way down to Hwy 41 as of the beginning of this year like so many have for over 20 years. Yes, you can catch a trout, shad or blue gill, cut it in half and stick it on a hook and that is legal until they decide to change that too. You are also only allowed to have one rod in the water and they say you can't use a cast net as well. Keep in mind that Delayed Harvest section is from Soap Creek (around 4 miles down from Morgan Falls Dam) to Hwy 41 (Around 10 miles down from Morgan falls Dam) from Nov 1 to May 14th and in this section you can only use and have on your person, artificial lures with one hook (no live or cut bait). Hopefully this ridiculousness rule will be changed soon! Me and 237 other people who have signed the petition are counting on the DNR to do the right thing and allow live bait to be used below Morgan Falls Dam.



T.P. said:


> What is the short version of the live bait ban?
> 
> You can't use trout? You can't use any live bait? You can't use bait you caught on the river? I see you're using cut bait.... Can a person catch a trout, cut it into cut bait and then use it?
> 
> Live bait bans have always confuzzled me..


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Please do!





Papa Bear said:


> Cool video, need to sign the petition!


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice video Judath.....I like how pumped your buddy got over catching that stripe.......I kind of get fired up too when fishing...it's a beatiful thing!!!


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks man but you kind of get fired up!?  Come on now Cletus lets be real, You get really fired up every time you catch a fish!  You need to get us a few shirts to sport in our videos. 





Cletus T. said:


> Nice video Judath.....I like how pumped your buddy got over catching that stripe.......I kind of get fired up too when fishing...it's a beatiful thing!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice, JL!!!
What kind of "hat-cam" was your buddy using?  Excellent video!


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

My buddy caught the fish and I was filming. I was also nice enough to edit the video and post it for him when I could have accidentally deleted that footage.  I was using a GoPro2. 





rhbama3 said:


> Very nice, JL!!!
> What kind of "hat-cam" was your buddy using?  Excellent video!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice video!


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 4, 2012)

*underwater at MF.....*

I've always had the 'urge' to scuba dive that section just back of the tunnels.....wondering what the channels coming out from the tunnels are like. 
At shallow water levels I could see most of that area but never the deepest part 10' to 30' aft of the tunnels...have you?

Also wanted to scuba the point up above in Bull Sluice...the one that is just north of the new lake park dock. Where the point is [and used to be an old house] it USED TO drop down to 40' or so. I think it's silted in to less now.
It would be neat to see an old picture of that house....some remnants of their dock and small 'inlet' behind it still were there a few years ago..not sure now.


----------



## elhoward622 (Mar 4, 2012)

JLClark said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your thread asking about the river. MF was rocking on Friday and then the water shot up about 5 feet for 24 hours because of all the storms making it tough to fish I'm sure. What do you mean by blown out?


By blown out I mean too fast for me to paddle upstream and safely anchor my kayak.  Your jet can handle anything, but an above average flow can get dicey in the plastic boats.


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

I hear ya. I used to float down in a fishing tube with insulated waders. I think the heavy water flows bring more and bigger fish. It was blown out this weekend for sure. Do you check the water levels online? Below are the links I use. Good luck and be safe!

Below Morgan Falls Water Level current and past 7 days : http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02335815&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062

Above Morgan Falls Water Level current and past 7 day: http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02335810&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060,00062

Buford Dam Water Level current and past 7 days http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?02334430



elhoward622 said:


> By blown out I mean too fast for me to paddle upstream and safely anchor my kayak.  Your jet can handle anything, but an above average flow can get dicey in the plastic boats.


----------



## JLClark (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is a video from last year.
2011 first striper of the year. 
This was on April 29th 2011.


----------



## Tlajoe (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see how many people are joining you up there this year


----------



## JLClark (Mar 5, 2012)

Relax, That river holds striper from the dam all the way down to West Point Lake, plenty of fish and water for everyone that wants to give it a shot. That's around 113 miles of river!

If you want to fish that river for striper and be secluded, go a few miles downstream and you will see no one and catch just as many fish as near the dam. 



Tlajoe said:


> Can't wait to see how many people are joining you up there this year


----------



## Tlajoe (Mar 5, 2012)

I really dont need your help finding the fish...I do fine and have for years. I dont know why you have taken it upon yourself to blast it over the internet for the past 2 years. Every year more and more people are out there and I liked it when it was more like fight club(well the start of fight club). It was something you just didnt talk about. I know you will respond saying 2 things: 1) People can just Google it and find plenty of info about stripers in the Hooch. 2) People know that stripers run up river to spawn out of larger impoundments that hold stripers.

1)You are right about the Google thing, but mainly because of people like you that for some reason like to puke it up all over You-tube. A few years back a Google search would not pull up anything about stripers in that section...so thanks for leading the movement to change that
2) The people that know of spring striper runs are the ones that figure it out on there own. It is much more rewarding than watching 100 videos and going out and emulating what they have learned sitting in front of a computer. 

I would be foolish to think that more and more people would have eventually found out about this. But you have definately helped speed up that process. The damage has already been done so I hope you and all your new friends enjoy the added fishing pressure we will all be seeing this season and those in the future.


----------



## bwood2006 (Mar 6, 2012)

Tlajoe said:


> I really dont need your help finding the fish...I do fine and have for years. I dont know why you have taken it upon yourself to blast it over the internet for the past 2 years. Every year more and more people are out there and I liked it when it was more like fight club(well the start of fight club). It was something you just didnt talk about. I know you will respond saying 2 things: 1) People can just Google it and find plenty of info about stripers in the Hooch. 2) People know that stripers run up river to spawn out of larger impoundments that hold stripers.
> 
> 1)You are right about the Google thing, but mainly because of people like you that for some reason like to puke it up all over You-tube. A few years back a Google search would not pull up anything about stripers in that section...so thanks for leading the movement to change that
> 2) The people that know of spring striper runs are the ones that figure it out on there own. It is much more rewarding than watching 100 videos and going out and emulating what they have learned sitting in front of a computer.
> ...



Couldn't of said it much better TLAjoe. My father has been running a jet boat in this river since the early 90's, and when I was young we barely even saw another jet boat up there.  This internet scouting frenzy has gotten wayyyy out of hand with the posting of videos with exact location specifics.  He will figure out to his demise in few years if not less that his honey holes no longer exist because they are pressured so much.  I know this from experience from two other rivers I have fished with my Dad since the mid 90s.  They are barely worth fishing now. And about the whole live bait ordeal, I hope it stands!  Good for the DNR! We catch enough on artificials!


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 6, 2012)

*Thanks for the videos.....*

I enjoy them a LOT. 
And for the record, I have pictures [somewhere, film before digital cams] of my 10',  12', and 14' and 18' boats by the tunnels at Morgan Falls. They were taken right around 1975-87. We had most of the river to ourselves and no one acted like they 'owned' the river that I can remember. Most of you are fishing the river 'after' I have and I'm not acting like you all are tresspassers. The river is not 'yours' anymore than someone elses.
I think it's pretty darn selfish of you all that post about wanting the river to yourselves. So much for the spreading of enjoyment of the river with others. 
I visted MF last about 5 years ago with a friend's jet boat, a custom ordered center console fishing boat made out west where rock bottoms are the only bottoms. Enjoyed it, but I'm glad I didn't have to pass by your boats....or am I wrong in guessing I would have been 'greeted' by scowling faces?
You  guys can make a fun post a real pain in the fanny.
I hope no one fishes "your spots"....you need to be all by yourselves anyway. 
What a bunch of party poopers. Yeah, that's my opinion. 
I enjoyed JLClark's posted video and it won't make me run out and dynamite 'your spots'.
In fact I hope I don't ever see you on the water...it doesn't sound like you are much fun to be around.


----------



## JLClark (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow that sucks we are going to wipe out all the striper in the Chattahoochee River. I guess they won't have any fish at West Point to catch either. It a shame DNR stopped stocking these fish, wait a minute, they didn't stop stocking them!  
The increased pressure has nothing to do with the advertised improvements to the park or the entirely new park above the dam or the numerous websites including DNR's website http://www.gofishgeorgia.com/Fishing/Rivers  (Where I learned about the striper) that tells you where the fish are in the rivers, what months you can catch them and what to use.  

What about the guides and the tackle stores that have been making a living off of exploiting the striper run for some many years with hundreds if not thousands of customers they have showed.  Just because everyone says "It's a secret" after they tell the entire world about something doesn't mean it is in fact a secret. 

I use artificial lures as much as live or cut bait but I don't want to be forced to use one or the other because of a few greedy people. Whats done is done. You had better get used to this new world of technology we live in because it's not going to change.


----------



## JLClark (Mar 6, 2012)

Hope to see you out there this year Alan! 


Alan in GA said:


> I enjoy them a LOT.
> And for the record, I have pictures [somewhere, film before digital cams] of my 10',  12', and 14' and 18' boats by the tunnels at Morgan Falls. They were taken right around 1975-87. We had most of the river to ourselves and no one acted like they 'owned' the river that I can remember. Most of you are fishing the river 'after' I have and I'm not acting like you all are tresspassers. The river is not 'yours' anymore than someone elses.
> I think it's pretty darn selfish of you that post about wanting the river to yourselves. So much for the spreading of enjoyment of the river with others.
> I visted MF last about 5 years ago with a friend's jet boat, a custom ordered center console fishing boat made out west where rock bottoms are the only bottoms. Enjoyed it, but I'm glad I didn't have to pass by your boats....or am I wrong in guessing I would have been 'greeted' by scowling faces?
> ...


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 6, 2012)

*I've got a small problem.....*

I purchased a 'newish' boat with a pretty white paint job....LOL. Most of my other boats were OD green like yours. I've owned about 8 boats before this one. I'm too protective of it...maybe I need to sell it and get a 'USE IT' boat so I won't be so protective of the 'purtty little paint job'...lol.

We used to go to MF at low water,motor [9.9 hsp on a super wide HD 12' jon boat] over to the back side of the island, tie the bow rope of the boat to our belts to be able to wade around and catch the heck out of LM bass that chased schools of shad in the back flats. One day we went and water was UP and FAST...went anyway and I think I caught more LMs on crankbaits on successive casts than ever before or since. Yellow Balsa 'B' from Bagley baits. Jim Bagley came to the plastic bait company I worked for back in the mid 70's. We made his curely tail soft plastics when his company couldn't make them fast enough for the short selling seasons back then. We made lures for Bass Pro, Lindey [northern company], Zoom [I think we were the second manufacturer of the many that made that worm], Charlie Brewer [Do Nothing worms], Strike King [again, just soft plastics], and movie producers [the blood worms used in the very bad B move "SQUIRM".
Anyway, when the water was up we THOUGHT the fishing would be poor...not so!...better!
We also used to drift down to the deep holes on the south side of the river below the boat ramp.....lots of LMs hiding in the creek mouths.
Back then we didn't want to get out of sight of the parking lot.....theft!
There was a guy that used to CAMP OUT {live} there in the parking lot....he had dogs and lived in a brown [?] bread truck/van converted to a camper. He fished and trapped crawdads for food. Seems like he stayed there for a few summer months and went somewhere else the rest of the year. He was not a 'suspect' for theft, others driving slowly thru the lot were.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 6, 2012)

...



JLClark said:


> It a shame DNR stopped stocking these fish, wait a minute, they didn't stop stocking them!
> 
> Actually the did stop stocking stripers in  West Point in the early 90's after the initial stocking lead to undesired results..one being the fish moved and stayed in the upper portion on the river in the summer. This new phase has only been since 2006 and the results of it are being studied and amended as they see what is taking place once again. Hence the reason that hybrids were once again stocked in the lake last year and will be again this year in a ratio with stripers.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLClark (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, they will just need start stocking them again and hopefully when they see how many people are interested in fishing for them they will stock more.

It's the flyfishing guides and shops I'm referring to who are making the biggest stink about others on that part of the river. I don't have a problem with guides on the river but when they act like they own the river and the fish in it, I do have a problem with that. I also have a problem with them acting like it's a big secret when they make a living off of telling others where the fish are and how to catch them, that is, if you pay them or buy their flies first.

If the DNR really cared about the striper in the summer months they would put more restrictions fishing for striper in the lakes during the hot summer months. 

Why not let us use live bait while they are in the river and make it artificial only in West Point Lake during the rest of the year? jk



Dustin Pate said:


> ...


----------



## Tlajoe (Mar 6, 2012)

JLClark said:


> Wow that sucks we are going to wipe out all the striper in the Chattahoochee River. I guess they won't have any fish at West Point to catch either. It a shame DNR stopped stocking these fish, wait a minute, they didn't stop stocking them!
> The increased pressure has nothing to do with the advertised improvements to the park or the entirely new park above the dam or the numerous websites including DNR's website http://www.gofishgeorgia.com/Fishing/Rivers  (Where I learned about the striper) that tells you where the fish are in the rivers, what months you can catch them and what to use.
> 
> What about the guides and the tackle stores that have been making a living off of exploiting the striper run for some many years with hundreds if not thousands of customers they have showed.  Just because everyone says "It's a secret" after they tell the entire world about something doesn't mean it is in fact a secret.
> ...



You are so contradictory in your attempt to make your rebuttal. I know there are plenty of people who support my view and many of them have probably given up because you are right in saying " whats done is done". You had a BIG part in that! Glad to also hear from a guide that knows what he is talking about and has spent his life learning the habits of these fish. Guarantee he didnt do that from reading internet posts. And explain to me how artificial only makes me greedy...That makes no sense. And yes the DNR's improvements and the gofish website are resources that help get anglers pointed in the right direction. But you still have to put in the man hours and trial and error to go figure it out. Like I said before, it is much more rewarding to put in the time and put your angling skills to work to figure out patterns and find the fish. You are the one who is exploiting this incredible fishery for reasons I have yet to fully understand. You will regret this in a few years, mark my words!


----------



## JLClark (Mar 6, 2012)

You are being selfish because you don't want to see anyone around when you fish the river and you think that if people can't use live bait you will catch more fish on artificials.

My videos have the same information as on the DNR website or at least they did before a few of you guys got together and changed all that. Just because someone watches my videos doesn't mean they are going to go out and catch a bunch of fish either. You still have to put the blood, sweat and tears to catch fish and navigate that river.

Dustin isn't going to see any added pressure because of the videos and even if he did he is not going to have any problem catching fish. As a matter of fact these guides, tackle stores, lure manufactures and more should all thank me because this will make people want to fish more and they will seek guidance on how to do it.

It is you and your friends that already regret messing with us and our videos. It is you who has attracted all the attention and forced me to start the petition to gain support for this monstrosity. Thought you had it all wrapped up didn't you? Regardless of the outcome, I won't regret anything so you can keep banging your head against the wall for all I care. 

I'm done with this conversation but you'll want to have the last word won't you? Go start you own thread and stop trolling mine. 

You should be able to block people from posting on your own thread!

Check out this 36 Pound monster I caught on the river!





Tlajoe said:


> You are so contradictory in your attempt to make your rebuttal. I know there are plenty of people who support my view and many of them have probably given up because you are right in saying " whats done is done". You had a BIG part in that! Glad to also hear from a guide that knows what he is talking about and has spent his life learning the habits of these fish. Guarantee he didnt do that from reading internet posts. And explain to me how artificial only makes me greedy...That makes no sense. And yes the DNR's improvements and the gofish website are resources that help get anglers pointed in the right direction. But you still have to put in the man hours and trial and error to go figure it out. Like I said before, it is much more rewarding to put in the time and put your angling skills to work to figure out patterns and find the fish. You are the one who is exploiting this incredible fishery for reasons I have yet to fully understand. You will regret this in a few years, mark my words!


----------



## John2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Tlajoe,

Judah does it because he is all about self-promotion and very narcissistic.  At least that is my take on the whole situation.


----------



## Lebowski (Mar 6, 2012)

My gosh at the haters on this thread. How's about letting a man post a cool video so the rest of us can enjoy? Good work JLClark!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 6, 2012)

Lebowski said:


> My gosh at the haters on this thread. How's about letting a man post a cool video so the rest of us can enjoy? Good work Judah Clark!



what he said,,,


----------



## Tlajoe (Mar 6, 2012)

JLClark said:


> You are being selfish because you don't want to see anyone around when you fish the river and you think that if people can't use live bait you will catch more fish on artificials.
> 
> _ It is a trophy fishery and should be protected. All Im doing is trying to protect it. _
> 
> ...



Tight Lines!


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 6, 2012)

Lebowski said:


> My gosh at the haters on this thread. How's about letting a man post a cool video so the rest of us can enjoy? Good work JLClark!



Not everyone thinks they are cool. Not everyone enjoys them.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 7, 2012)

Mr.Mellons said:


> Not everyone thinks they are cool. Not everyone enjoys them.



Then don't watch,,,


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 7, 2012)

You are missing the point...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2012)

JLClark said:


> Why not let us use live bait while they are in the river and make it artificial only in West Point Lake during the rest of the year?



That would work out great for you huh?


----------



## bwood2006 (Mar 7, 2012)

JLClark said:


> You are being selfish because you don't want to see anyone around when you fish the river and you think that if people can't use live bait you will catch more fish on artificials.
> 
> My videos have the same information as on the DNR website or at least they did before a few of you guys got together and changed all that. Just because someone watches my videos doesn't mean they are going to go out and catch a bunch of fish either. You still have to put the blood, sweat and tears to catch fish and navigate that river.
> 
> ...



A kid and his ego... Im sure you know JL that they ban people posting materials like yours on a "unamed website".  And if you could catch stripes as easily as you say on artificial; you wouldn't be crying about this whole live bait ban!  That is no excuse for you videos, and just like with any sport or hobby.  The main reason but possibly not the only reason you post your videos is because of your ego.  And just for the record I know of quite a few ppl that don't even get on this forum, but know exactly who you are and that with your help all these internet scouting new comers are everywhere on the river.We were on the river last year and had some kayak fisherman float by us, he asked how we were doing and we told him alright.  We asked him the same and pulled up a stringer of nice stripes and said "Thank God for the internet".  I by no means act like I own the river it was just nice a couple years ago when everyone figured it out for themselves, and it was kind of a unspoken rule not to publicize your spots especially to the thousands on the internet.    You will finally understand in a few years when the fishing there isn't near what it was now that you went a little over the top, but like you the said whats "done is done".  Well you could possibly pratice a little damage control, and stop posting these videos!!!!


----------



## lewdogg (Mar 7, 2012)

bwood2006 said:


> A kid and his ego... Im sure you know JL that they ban people posting materials like yours on a "unamed website".  And if you could catch stripes as easily as you say on artificial; you wouldn't be crying about this whole live bait ban!  That is no excuse for you videos, and just like with any sport or hobby.  The main reason but possibly not the only reason you post your videos is because of your ego.  And just for the record I know of quite a few ppl that don't even get on this forum, but know exactly who you are and that with your help all these internet scouting new comers are everywhere on the river.We were on the river last year and had some kayak fisherman float by us, he asked how we were doing and we told him alright.  We asked him the same and pulled up a stringer of nice stripes and said "Thank God for the internet".  I by no means act like I own the river it was just nice a couple years ago when everyone figured it out for themselves, and it was kind of a unspoken rule not to publicize your spots especially to the thousands on the internet.    You will finally understand in a few years when the fishing there isn't near what it was now that you went a little over the top, but like you the said whats "done is done".  Well you could possibly pratice a little damage control, and stop posting these videos!!!!



Well said.

It almost seems like more than just a massive ego. It is almost like there is some ulterior motive. It is as if Mr. Clark is deliberately trying to exploit the resource and encourage others to do so. Maybe it is a form of mental illness that causes him to so relentlessly draw so much attention towards himself and to try and anger others so... over something pretty tame in the grand scheme of things - recreational fishing. 

I'm still baffled over his accusations that fly fisherman and guides somehow got this rule changed covertly on their own. I am not a guide, but I do fly fish for them quite a bit and no one I have talked to about this has any idea about how he could come up with this.


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 7, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> I enjoy them a LOT.
> And for the record, I have pictures [somewhere, film before digital cams] of my 10',  12', and 14' and 18' boats by the tunnels at Morgan Falls. They were taken right around 1975-87. We had most of the river to ourselves and no one acted like they 'owned' the river that I can remember. Most of you are fishing the river 'after' I have and I'm not acting like you all are tresspassers. The river is not 'yours' anymore than someone elses.
> I think it's pretty darn selfish of you all that post about wanting the river to yourselves. So much for the spreading of enjoyment of the river with others.
> I visted MF last about 5 years ago with a friend's jet boat, a custom ordered center console fishing boat made out west where rock bottoms are the only bottoms. Enjoyed it, but I'm glad I didn't have to pass by your boats....or am I wrong in guessing I would have been 'greeted' by scowling faces?
> ...



Well put Alan, I've only fished that stretch since '78. I think I'll add fishing below MF to my radio show line up for this weekend & see if I can get a few more folk on the water.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Psa*

Everyone on here that wants to advertise trophy public fishing spots to the masses, please proceed to the waterfowl forum immediately and start sharing your public duck holes as well.  

Thanks in advance!  

***For bonus points, you can head to the turkey forum and give up some WMA gobbler roosts***


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Foreigner said:


> What he said.
> 
> You haters speak as if you owned the river. You don't.
> 
> ...


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 7, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> ***For bonus points, you can head to the turkey forum and give up some WMA gobbler roosts***



Will do, as I do each year but it will be hot WMA's. You'll have to find where to set up. 

Would someone please explain the difference between JL's vid's and GON's article's printed online or in GON's magazine?


----------



## basser (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't realize striped bass fish at Morgan fall was a secret.  Ever since West Point lake was filled and hybrids were stocked they traveled up the river with some making it all the way to Morgan Falls.  The could be caught during spring along with white bass, LM bass, trout, crappie and perch.  Now that striped bass have once again been stocked in West Point they too are traveling up river.  Its not a secret they do this everywhere they are introduced. 
   Morgan Falls has limited access, there are only a few parking spaces for trailers, and once on the river there just isn't room for more the 2 or 3 boats at the base of the dam.  Also the river is subject to large flow changes without much warning.  This can make it difficult to make it back to the ramp if your are down stream and the flow decreases. 
   I know of several people who lost their lives when workers opened one of the gates on the top of the dam.  They were washed off the rocks by a torrent of water coming over the top of the dam.  When the siren sounds you don't know if they are opening another generator or letting water come over the dam.  It is a very dangerous place to fish.  So please heed the sirens and move out of the area behind the wall when they sound.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2012)

BradMyers said:


> Will do, as I do each year but it will be hot WMA's. You'll have to find where to set up.
> 
> Would someone please explain the difference between JL's vid's and GON's article's printed online or in GON's magazine?



That was bonus points, you don't have any public land duck holes?  I'll take a public land covey or some public land grouse holes instead.   

Can you send me a link to the articles, I haven't seen any showing you exactly where to position the boat.


----------



## John2 (Mar 7, 2012)

BradMyers said:


> Well put Alan, I've only fished that stretch since '78. I think I'll add fishing below MF to my radio show line up for this weekend & see if I can get a few more folk on the water.



Congratulations on losing a listener.


----------



## BradMyers (Mar 7, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> That was bonus points, you don't have any public land duck holes?  I'll take a public land covey or some public land grouse holes instead.
> 
> Can you send me a link to the articles, I haven't seen any showing you exactly where to position the boat.


http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2995&cid=82
_
The day we fished, the water was 52 degrees, so we concentrated on river ledges. The crappie were suspended in 15 to 20 feet of water. We put in at the small Crisp County boat ramp at the mouth of Cedar Creek and fished about 300 yards upstream, along the eastern bank._ 



John2 said:


> Congratulations on losing a listener.



I'm sorry sharing information is not your cup of tea.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2012)

BradMyers said:


> http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=2995&cid=82
> _
> The day we fished, the water was 52 degrees, so we concentrated on river ledges. The crappie were suspended in 15 to 20 feet of water. We put in at the small Crisp County boat ramp at the mouth of Cedar Creek and fished about 300 yards upstream, along the eastern bank._
> 
> ...



I was talking about specific striper holes on the hooch below MF.  If you google that, you get hits on youtube videos from one poster, threads on GON started by or about this same member, as well as a website hosted by this member.



The Foreigner said:


> I don't see you much on here Nitram, not a criticism, just a fact. If you flick through the fishing pages at my posts, you'll see me receiving & giving information to other anglers.  There's plenty to go around.
> 
> As for the favorite sturgeon hole - contact Blue Water Rockies http://www.riversportfishing.com/ - guide Chris Ciesla for more information.
> 
> Stop being so tight. Honestly.



I really wanted specific coordinates though, not contact info for a guide I have to pay for.  By the way, don't worry, there are plenty of shad in toona, netting a few hundred thousand won't hurt it.


----------



## Darkhorse15 (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys all sound like a bunch of 4 year olds whining about another kid who put his toy in your sandbox.  

I love the videos but I personally wouldn't be in a hurry to advertise the exact spots where I'm fishing, but hey it's a public forum, you're free to do what you want.

And it's a little silly to think that these videos are gonna make THAT many people run out there and fish.  Maybe two or three fishermen will see this and make it a new fishing hole.  I just don't see why you get all bent out of shape.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow,,,  can't yall just get along,,?? 
Share the 

I'll take anybody to any spots that I fish,, anywhere!
I enjoy taking folks fishing and watching them catch fish.
God's great outdoors,,!! Love it!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 7, 2012)

*let's go fishin,,*



Darkhorse15 said:


> You guys all sound like a bunch of 4 year olds whining about another kid who put his toy in your sandbox.
> 
> I love the videos but I personally wouldn't be in a hurry to advertise the exact spots where I'm fishing, but hey it's a public forum, you're free to do what you want.
> 
> And it's a little silly to think that these videos are gonna make THAT many people run out there and fish.  Maybe two or three fishermen will see this and make it a new fishing hole.  I just don't see why you get all bent out of shape.



Yep,,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 7, 2012)

*specifics*



Nitram4891 said:


> I really wanted specific coordinates though, not contact info for a guide I have to pay for.



OK,, here ya go:

Lat. 31 4'18.12N
Long. 79 13'29.40W

Post pics,,,


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Foreigner said:


> Ahh that's just the problem here - I gave you all the info I have and you are still not satisfied. Seems the problem is with you not Judah or others.




Can you blame me for being worried about the fishery I frequent the most?  Didn't you just get a little worried about taking too many shad out of allatoona?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2012)

Lebowski said:


> My gosh at the haters on this thread. How's about letting a man post a cool video so the rest of us can enjoy? Good work JLClark!





BradMyers said:


> Well put Alan, I've only fished that stretch since '78. I think I'll add fishing below MF to my radio show line up for this weekend & see if I can get a few more folk on the water.





The Foreigner said:


> What he said.
> 
> You haters speak as if you owned the river. You don't.
> 
> ...





basser said:


> I didn't realize striped bass fish at Morgan fall was a secret.  Ever since West Point lake was filled and hybrids were stocked they traveled up the river with some making it all the way to Morgan Falls.  The could be caught during spring along with white bass, LM bass, trout, crappie and perch.  Now that striped bass have once again been stocked in West Point they too are traveling up river.  Its not a secret they do this everywhere they are introduced.
> Morgan Falls has limited access, there are only a few parking spaces for trailers, and once on the river there just isn't room for more the 2 or 3 boats at the base of the dam.  Also the river is subject to large flow changes without much warning.  This can make it difficult to make it back to the ramp if your are down stream and the flow decreases.
> I know of several people who lost their lives when workers opened one of the gates on the top of the dam.  They were washed off the rocks by a torrent of water coming over the top of the dam.  When the siren sounds you don't know if they are opening another generator or letting water come over the dam.  It is a very dangerous place to fish.  So please heed the sirens and move out of the area behind the wall when they sound.







The Foreigner said:


> Ahh that's just the problem here - I gave you all the info I have and you are still not satisfied. Seems the problem is with you not Judah or others.



All the above- 



John2 said:


> Congratulations on losing a listener.



You just gained a listener, so it all evens out.


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 7, 2012)

So will there be any more spot burning on this radio show? Or will that only be reserved for small waters that can't handle added pressure?


----------



## Alan in GA (Mar 7, 2012)

*well....*

I'd have to say I'm a bit embarrased to have participated in this line of posts. I enjoy fishing/boating much more than what this topic is assumed to be about. I know one thing, I'll just go fish and leave the fussing here to those that want to do it.
Sorry I participated.......I'm gone fishing!
Hope you all enjoy what ever and where ever you WANT to fish.....it's pretty much still a free country....I think...


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 7, 2012)

Suit yourself. This discussion is better off left to people who actually care about the future of the fishery anyway.


----------



## pbmang (Mar 7, 2012)

Mr.Mellons said:


> Suit yourself. This discussion is better off left to people who actually care about the future of the fishery anyway.



I can understand the point that some of you are trying to make, but I can tell you, from an outside observer, you are far overshadowing that point by being so juvenile in the way you are trying to make it.  Those who may be sympathetic to your cause, and have an open ear for you to bend, are quickly put off by all the bickering.  Just something to think about.

I do enjoy the video's though.


----------



## LOST ON LANIER (Mar 7, 2012)

It's no secret that fishermen do not appreciate giving away their favorite places to fish.  You are not surprised by the reaction you are getting, you are purposefully ticking them off. I can't think of any reason other than that you are desperately trying to hold on to the attention you got last year when you first started posting videos.   Give it up.  It's YOUR fault that live bait got banned - you and no one else.  If you hadn't posted those videos and pitched a fit in a public forum it wouldn't have happened. You knew when you did this that there would be people that would be upset about it and you did it anyway.  The people that "support" you are just waiting for you to give another spot once you ruin this one.  There will never be a shortage of people waiting around on a free hand-out.  You are just the guy that is either inconsiderate enough or stupid enough to give it to them.  Like you said "whats done is done". You earned the disgust of many of who could have been your peers, and you single-handedly ended fishing with live bait in this area.  Most people would have toned it down after upsetting others - you stepped it up to be mean.  I hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## Bryan Schwartz (Mar 7, 2012)

JLClark said:


> If the DNR really cared about the striper in the summer months they would put more restrictions fishing for striper in the lakes during the hot summer months.



In fact that there are areas that have been deemed "summer striper refuges " and fishing for stripers  in the summer months is not allowed. Areas of Lake Seminole and also I think its Cheerokee in Tenn are examples, im sure there are more. 

What happens when this spot gets so popular that there are too many jets that the tubers, rafters,kayakers,bellyboat and wade fisherman get overwhelmed and put a stop to the boats. 

Your videos are very cool and well made even though I  selfishly dislike your burning of my spots.You weren't the first nor the last to share too much, and we will have to just deal with it because technology is making it easier to share.

I must ask how well these 2 swam away?


----------



## bwood2006 (Mar 7, 2012)

LOST ON LANIER said:


> It's no secret that fishermen do not appreciate giving away their favorite places to fish.  You are not surprised by the reaction you are getting, you are purposefully ticking them off. I can't think of any reason other than that you are desperately trying to hold on to the attention you got last year when you first started posting videos.   Give it up.  It's YOUR fault that live bait got banned - you and no one else.  If you hadn't posted those videos and pitched a fit in a public forum it wouldn't have happened. You knew when you did this that there would be people that would be upset about it and you did it anyway.  The people that "support" you are just waiting for you to give another spot once you ruin this one.  There will never be a shortage of people waiting around on a free hand-out.  You are just the guy that is either inconsiderate enough or stupid enough to give it to them.  Like you said "whats done is done". You earned the disgust of many of who could have been your peers, and you single-handedly ended fishing with live bait in this area.  Most people would have toned it down after upsetting others - you stepped it up to be mean.  I hope you're proud of yourself.[/
> 
> Don't think that could of been explained any better for everyone to read and hopefully understand! I won't waste any more time debating this. You can't fix stupid! The last picture says it all! Mr. Clark is always talking about all this great striper preservation he practices, yet he is shown here showing off fish that are clearly not going back to any river! Wow just more proof of ego driven foolishness!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 8, 2012)

I should know better..but I just can't stop myself. 

Gripe 1. The OP is giving away top secret striper holes on the net, and the results of said posting will ruin the fishery for the gripees.


Rebut 1. The striper fishery in the hooch from Morgan Falls dam downstream to West point is no secret...no more than the run to Franklin is. GON did many articles about stripers in the hooch back when I had to read about it in the actual magazine.  I knew about the fishery before I ever caught my first hooch striper...in detail. It was no secret and hasn't been in a long time.

Rebut 2. It's public water and a public fishery. You don't like JL catching your striper and posting vids on the net about them...chip in together and buy the dirt on both sides of the river. But it's no different than Dustin Pate posting about the Franklin run....Or the guys who fish the Coosa and the Etowah for stripers, some guiding. Why do they not receive the hate? 

Rebut 3. All y'all cussing JL and holding him solely responsible for the coming doom that will hit the fishery...in the future? Do y'all not catch summer stripers in the same holes? Why is he different? Because he's new? Because he's catching monsters? He has the same right to that water as anyone.

Rebut 4. There are miles and miles of hooch between Morgan falls and the point. Enough river miles in fact....that the striper population there is the only one in Georgia(Other than the Savannah river) that has a naturally reproducing population. Some times of the year are better than others....but striper can pretty much be caught anywhere along that stretch of the hooch. As JL proved last year when folks hated on his videos because right at MF dam...then he posted vids of  a huge monster he said was 12 miles downstream from MF in rebut( I believe his distance claim). A most excellant rebut...and the haters clucked louder.

10 more JL's ain't gonna effect the fishery at all.

Rebut 5. He's not guiding. Personally...I have more issue with guides making a living on public fisheries than what JL is doing. Which....isn't much of an issue except for some experiences hybrid/striper fishin the point with a bud who had a retired uncle that fished the point daily and held the point record striper for coupla years. He constantly had us on the schools, and the guides constantly hounded us. But anyway...he's not guiding.

Rebut 6. Even if JL gave exact GPS coords,  depth, and bait reports hourly...even if some folks was fishin in his boat...well...that's not a guarantee that every person that watches his vids will catch fish. Just boating the hooch up that way is hazardous and hard work. Fishing a river is hard work. It's not for everyone. JL's vids ain't gonna suddenly cause a splurge of boats at the falls that weren't there before.

Rebut 7. I'm not one to post my fishing conquest online. I hate crowds...and as much as I love catching striper...I avoid the MFalls and Franklin run. I've got access to the Coosa in places many don't but don't go during the run. I hate crowds. But I catch plenty of striper out of the hooch waaay downstream of MFalls...mainly because of some creek mouths and springs I know of. Catch some nice LM too. 
There's a main trib of the hooch...my screenname... that holds shoalies and nice spots...above the park. It's no secret...but most don't go because it doesn't involve a bass boat and does involve some walking and sweat.

But JL has chosen to post vids of his catches. I've read every one starting last year. At first, I was on the fence until his most excellent rebuttal last year. At that point..he won me over. Since then...I've tried to understand the hate for him here. I can't. I've tried...hard.

If someone on the "HateJL" bandwagon can help me understand...help me understand the venom and plain hate his posting vids has wrought...I'll be the first to sign the"Outlaw JL from striper fishing within 25 river miles of Morgan Falls...and only him." petition.


----------



## bakerboy (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes crowds are a pain to deal with. Espically inexpierenced people. It can be frustrating. 10%- of the fisherman catch 90 % of the fish. I have had times when I have caught more than others and times when i have not caught squat.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

I hate to know that we are going to have to deal with this for the next few months.  I just cant get over the fact that anyone would want to give up their favorite spot on a river that can only support so much pressure.

You know that you can post reports and video without given away exact detail of where you are fishing. It servers no purpose to give up your location on the Internets to thousands!!

Seems to me that you can not grasp the idea of keeping your mouth shut.

Stupid...just stupid.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 8, 2012)

Tarpfisher said:


> I hate to know that we are going to have to deal with this for the next few months.  I just cant get over the fact that anyone would want to give up their favorite spot on a river that can only support so much pressure.
> 
> You know that you can post reports and video without given away exact detail of where you are fishing. It servers no purpose to give up your location on the Internets to thousands!!
> 
> ...



Dude, it's at Morgan Falls Dam,,,,,!!!
Who DON'T know about that spot?,,,,

Just the same as everyone knows about the old pond dam at Varner, bridge at JW Smith, pump station at Lucas,,,,,


----------



## pbmang (Mar 8, 2012)

and you can't forget the lock and dam in Rome...lol


----------



## Tarpfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Dude, it's at Morgan Falls Dam,,,,,!!!
> Who DON'T know about that spot?,,,,
> 
> Just the same as everyone knows about the old pond dam at Varner, bridge at JW Smith, pump station at Lucas,,,,,



I can't say that I knew of any of those spots....honestly.

I do now along with i'm sure several other folks.

Just because a spot is well know doesnt mean that everyone knows about it.  Posting info like this on a public forum is just bad practice.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Mar 8, 2012)

*Where, when u wanna go?*

That's just (3) spots picked out of the blue. I could name dozens more spots to fish, but that don't mean you, or I, can always catch them, or that the fish will even be there. It all depends on "conditions". The fish aint always at the pond dam in Varner, or at the bridge of JW Smith, or at the pump station at Lucas.
Each day the fish act a little different. THAT's what makes it a sport, to find & catch them. I could give GPS co-ordinates all day long of where I've caught fish. That don't mean the fish are there right now. I've been fooled more often than not. That's what makes it a "sport". You've got to figure them out, and put your best foot forward to get them to bite.


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 9, 2012)

Tarpfisher said:


> I can't say that I knew of any of those spots....honestly.
> 
> I do now along with i'm sure several other folks.
> 
> Just because a spot is well know doesnt mean that everyone knows about it.  Posting info like this on a public forum is just bad practice.




Dude...I dunno how long you've lived and fished here or where your from..but the striper fishing at Morgan Falls tailrace has been written about yearly back when you had to actually read GON magazine, before most of us could surf the net. 

It's one small spot...the upper boundry of the healthiest, thriving, naturally reproducing striper populations in the state....80 or so river miles downstream is Franklin Shoals...headwaters of West point...whose waters all the way to her dam....hold stripers.

There is not enough space for enough boats to line up side to side...totally covering the water with just enough space between them to fish....with an evil army of JL clones manning each boat...to come close to making a dent in that fishery. 

Every striper from West point to Morgan Falls don't all decide to stack up at Morgan Falls at once. Some stripers don't even make it to Morgan Falls. 

Every river mile from Morgan Falls to West point Dam holds big stripers. Produces big stripers to replace the ones that die after we catch them. Live bait or not,  a big striper caught in deep water and wenched up through the thermocline die. 

I worked and fished with a bud whose retired uncle fished the point everyday..and held the lake record for a year at 36+pounds. He caught that fish at daybreak...tied it behind his boat with a stringer..and drug it around till 2 or so because the big fish bite was on that day. I bet that fish lost 3 or 4 pounds in that time. He took a pic....and plowed it's carcass in his garden.

Back in the early mid nineties...I saw my first hooch striper. I was was night fishing with my uncle chasing succulent perch to fill the freezer with. Were on the perch school when all of a sudden...he starts cussing the striper that snatched his perch before he could reel it up to the boat. Once the stripers found us catching perch...they wouldn't leave. 

He sat down the perch rod...picked up a treelimb sized saltwater rod with a round abu and a huge firetiger jiggin spoon. He'd drop the spoon, wench the striper to the boat, slice the striper open and slip him right back in the water spilling his guts for the turtles to eat. IN one night...he killed 15 or so 10 -15 pound stripers. He went hundreds of times over numerous years.

That was when stripers were first stocked in the watershead and was no close to the fishery of today. His striper killing spree didn't make a dent. More just took their place.

So the argument that JL is gonna be the ruin of the fishery...that he's giving away a closely guarded secret...that he's killing all the big ones he's putting in the boat....are bunk. 

He posts videos from water several miles down from Morgan Falls...putting fat daddy stripes on the boat...posters hate.

Right now...there are 8 different posts about striper fishing other than this one. One is Dustin Pate at Franklin Shoals with his dad...and a GON writer...catching hybrids and stripes. That's a well known, hard hit run of water that will be covered in GON. What's the difference?

There's a post about Mayo Lock and DAM. A spot alot like Morgan Falls. No hate.


And to all those haters...my spot is 15 plus river miles downstream of Morgan Falls. There are two creeks that hit the hooch several miles apart. Both of those creeks run cool, clean, bedrock  water. One of those creeks last mile of run before the river are where the brevard fault, which designates the transition from Hill Country to the piedmont, is exposed and serves as it's streambed.

Also between the two creeks...bunches of natural springs spew cool water into the hooch. 

I hate to spill it. I never give up my spots or post vids..personally. I love my seclusion. But never for one minute do I fear that the spot could be overfished. It's kinda well known for other species...but getting there and back is not a quick, easy run. Fishing the currents can be tricky. But it holds big stripers..most of the year. It also holds a nice fat LM population full of 4's and 5's.

Y'all come on. JL..come make a video. All you gotta do is figure out which two creek mouths I'm talking about. Should take 15 minutes of research and a map. It's not easy like finding Morgan Falls...but there it is.

Personally..I don't do Morgan Falls...Franklin Shoals..etc. Personally..I derive joy and satisfaction finding and figuring out patterns/fish/waters that no one has before. That haven't ever been in GON..That I haven't heard from someone. That's fishing to me. Sitting at Morgan Falls is catching...shooting ducks in a barrel. 

By all means JL...keep posting the vids of those fat stripers. Let the haters hate. You're doing nothing different from thousands of other woody's posters. You're spilling no great secret.  You have the same right as anyone else to legally fish public water. In their venom..the haters have outed the underlying root of their hate...size envy.


----------



## Sweetwater (Mar 9, 2012)

Mr.Mellons said:


> Not everyone thinks they are cool. Not everyone enjoys them.



When you say "cool"...do you mean like your sigline?

Super Secret Striper Club??



Is there a secret handshake and stuff? Do y'all only share your Morgan Falls Secret secret vids at club meetings?



Posting vids of fat daddy stripers is cool. Being a member of "The Super Secret Striper Club"..is not...except for you members.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 9, 2012)

Preach it, Sweet!


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Mar 9, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> When you say "cool"...do you mean like your sigline?
> 
> Super Secret Striper Club??
> 
> ...



Do a little research, its a joke.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 9, 2012)

The difference is *Trophy Sized Fish*. I have never seen a 30+ lb striper photo from a post specifying Franklin, Mayo Lock and Dam, or any other specific location. There is a huge difference in saying you caught a bunch of average sized fish (that could also be caught at HUNDREDS of other locations) and showing photos and giving EXACT location of where you caught some monster sized fish.

Most people do not to advertise where they caught their trophy sized fish. NOT advertising where you caught them is the NORMAL way most fisherman handle it. I think that is why Judah's posts/videos offend many people, and I am not a big fan of giving exact locations of where trophy sized fish are caught either. Say what you want, but there are limited places in Georgia where trophy sized fish congregate. Advertising the places is in my opinion NOT A GOOD IDEA. Having said that it would be very difficult on a video not to give away where you were, unlike photos that the background can easily be blurred. 

Judah, if you read this I am not a "HATER", but I certainly understand why your videos cause lots of people to get upset. I also understand why you enjoy sharing them and I will admit that I enjoy watching them as much as anyone else... I just think it boils down to - it is tough to catch huge stripers and most the people that do, want to continue to do so. Your videos have made the people who catch them in that area scared that increased pressure might make make it less likely to be able to do that at that location. Are they right to be concerned? That is yet to be seen. I personally think your videos might add a little pressure, but unless people want to buy a jet boat or risk a lower unit (which most won't do) your average fisherman will not be successful catching trophy stripers at Morgan Falls area. Therefore I suspect that the Morgan Falls area will produce just as well this year for the people that know how to fish it as it did last year, but time will tell.

 I am certainly not trying to upset anyone or cause a hubub with this post, just trying to figure out the root of the problem. Also I think on one of Judah's videos when he went upsteam and caught trout and then used the trout to catch big stripes, he definitely made enemies of probably all the trout fishermen that fish that area... Us striper guys might find it amusing that what is considered a nice trout by most trout fishermen is considered excellent bait for huge fish by striper fishermen, but I don't think the trout guys like it very much. These are the best conclusions I can come up with but if someone can RATIONALLY explain it better I would love to hear it.


----------



## meers (Mar 9, 2012)

where's the best place to put in. sounds like a good spot!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 9, 2012)

Dirk probably made the best post that I have ever seen about this whole situation.


----------



## meers (Mar 9, 2012)

All jokes aside, Dirk sums it up.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 9, 2012)

Dirk said:


> Also I think on one of Judah's videos when he went upsteam and caught trout and then used the trout to catch big stripes, he definitely made enemies of probably all the trout fishermen that fish that area... Us striper guys might find it amusing that what is considered a nice trout by most trout fishermen is considered excellent bait for huge fish by striper fishermen, but I don't think the trout guys like it very much. These are the best conclusions I can come up with but if someone can RATIONALLY explain it better I would love to hear it.



Speaking for the trout guys, this is it precisely.

Speaking for myself, his total lack of common courtesy on the water is really a turn off. Add to that his paranoid notions about fly fishers, his breathtakingly insatiable ego and the attendant appetite for attention, and apparent flat out meanness, just makes for lightning rod.

One last thought: I assume most everyone has seen a porn vid or 2. For those that have, doesn't it all pretty much seem the same after a while? Likewise, for all the guys that proclaim their love of the striper vids, after you have seen 1, or 10, is there really anything new to see? If the answer is yes, then you need to get off the couch and the computer and go catch one for yourself, or at least put a little effort into trying.

FM


----------



## Lebowski (Mar 11, 2012)

If you read the "about" section for the "Freshwater Fishing - Georgia Outdoor News Forum," it reads:

--> "Got a favorite tactic for freshwater fish? Share it here!"

If sharing a video of how to catch striper on the river is not a tactic for catching freshwater fish, I'm not sure what is.

Maybe some of you guys that hate the videos are on the wrong forum and should spend more time complaining on Facespace or Pinterest.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 11, 2012)

Lebowski said:


> If you read the "about" section for the "Freshwater Fishing - Georgia Outdoor News Forum," it reads:
> 
> --> "Got a favorite tactic for freshwater fish? Share it here!"
> 
> ...



Right, its just about teaching. If he only "shared a video", which means ONE to me, we wouldn't be having this discussion. Besides that, "tactic" is not synonymous  for "location".

FM


----------



## arstivers (Mar 12, 2012)

I think everyone just needs to have a drink and chill out.  I fish all over the different rivers systems here in Georgia and catch my fair share of line sides. There are tons of places / spots.  It's no secret about Morgan Falls. Go explore and find new spots.  Morgan falls is fairly easy to get to and fish, but try going other places on the different rivers systems we have that hold stripers.  It gets old going to the same spots anyways, but it takes effort to find new ones.  Only the extreme guys will go out and explore. Are you extreme or just average?  Give the guy a break and go fishing.


----------

